# Home Receivers-why no media player?



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

It seems odd to me that no one has developed an AV receiver that has a built in media player like VLC. I know many of them will do audio via DNLA, NAS, etc but it would be cool to just have the receiver play my mp4, avi, and other files. Does someone make one?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

With the popularity and affordability of htpc's and media streamers, it is not a feature that appeals to many. There are some Sherwood receivers though that have an ethernet lan port and have the ability to get online and stream Internet radio. Maybe one of those Sherwoods equipped with that feature can be configured to play audio files over the network from a nas.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

The audio is easy-Pioneer does it. I'd like to get rid of my HTPC and just play them directly from the LAN via the receiver.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Especially when you have lets say a projector .... end up with a ridiculous amount of remotes, if the "smart" receiver simply could do everything it would be very nice.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Universal remote is a solution


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^Especially when you have lets say a projector .... end up with a ridiculous amount of remotes, if the "smart" receiver simply could do everything it would be very nice.


Absolutely!


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Pioneer SC-65. I am hooked up and stream music through it from my PC and the controlability comes from the unit.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

